
The Warlock Hunt: The “#MeToo” moment has now morphed into a moral panic - jseliger
https://www.the-american-interest.com/2017/12/06/the-warlock-hunt/
======
moreira
I personally think this is a transition period. We’re transitioning into a
world where it is not okay to bring sex into the workplace, and to a world
where you ask for consent instead of “just going for it”.

There’s nothing harmful about this. No reason to be afraid. The easiest way to
think about this is: What if you were a man, and were alone with another man
in a room? What is it okay for you to do/say? Would you show any physical
affection in any way that could be construed as sexual? Would you make lewd
jokes, or lewd comments about that man (or other men)? Of course not.

You’d work together, get the job done, and move on. Treat women the same way
you would men, and life will be just fine.

